# Making a Big Cutting Board



## YesHaveSome (Apr 23, 2017)

My cousin asked me for a big cutting board that two people could use at the same time. It ended up 36 x 16 and probably weighed 25 pounds. After a few months of nothing but shop projects it was nice to get back to making something for someone that will hopefully be in their home for years to come.

The board is made of walnut, padauk and yellowheart. First time using any of those species. LOVED working with yellowheart. Smooth as glass after going through the jointer and planer. Padauk had a little bit of tearout going on. Overall, fun project and the best part was the finish was super easy.

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Yep, that's a big board - good job! Sure looks nice, too. 

Gotta say I've never made one that large. I hope you didn't have to ship it - would cost a bundle to ship. 

David


----------



## YesHaveSome (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks. No shipping involved, thankfully.


----------



## Sawdustmaker99 (Feb 1, 2018)

Nice job. Here’s a big one I’m working on now.


----------



## eaglecap (Jan 12, 2018)

Beautiful piece of work. I don't have one nearly that large or attractive, but it does have a routered gutter just inside the edge all the way around. When I happen to be slicing up a big flank steak or rib roast, the gutter catches the juice that runs out. Ever think about including that in a cutting board? Also, glad to see how you've managed to keep your digits by using the appropriate push blocks.


----------



## YesHaveSome (Apr 23, 2017)

Sawdustmaker99 said:


> Nice job. Here’s a big one I’m working on now.


Thanks! Yours are looking good. Let's see the finished product when they are done!


----------



## YesHaveSome (Apr 23, 2017)

eaglecap said:


> Beautiful piece of work. I don't have one nearly that large or attractive, but it does have a routered gutter just inside the edge all the way around. When I happen to be slicing up a big flank steak or rib roast, the gutter catches the juice that runs out. Ever think about including that in a cutting board? Also, glad to see how you've managed to keep your digits by using the appropriate push blocks.


Yeah, if a customer wants a juice groove I'll do one but for this one in particular they were going to be using it almost exclusively for veggies and didn't think they would need it.


----------



## Sawdustmaker99 (Feb 1, 2018)

YesHaveSome said:


> Sawdustmaker99 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job. Here’s a big one I’m working on now.
> ...


 Here it is finished. The 2 pieces in the clamps were actually 1/2 if the big one.


----------



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

Cool cutting board!

Also, nice job on the video production. I think a lot of people seriously underestimate how difficult it is to make a high quality video, and at the same time, interesting to watch. Kudos!


----------



## YesHaveSome (Apr 23, 2017)

Sawdustmaker99 said:


> Here it is finished. The 2 pieces in the clamps were actually 1/2 if the big one.


Nice!


----------



## bradleycole (Jul 25, 2018)

Amazing job, I really like it. Keep going


----------

